# Learn how to digitize



## kellyr (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to learn how to digitize. Are there such things as digitizing classes?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

There are a few resources out there but alot of times theya re specific to the software that you are using. What brand did you go with? I would recommend Tom Moores book Digitizing 101 for basic digitizing principles that can be applied to any software. The book helped me through a couple of different brands of digitizing software.


----------



## anajetuser (Sep 28, 2007)

It really helps to:
1. Find a mentor. Someone who will teach and be a back-up at the same time really helps. Not easy, but I found someone from the embroidery machine company I bought from. 
2. See if the softwatre you choose has online groups to help you.
I check in every day, and ask questions as needed, all have helped.


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

Nowadays there are some classes/Videos on YouTube that can at least get you started


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Kelly,
Do you already have your software? Yahoo has some good groups for digitizing. Basics will transfer from software to software, but each program has it's pros, cons, and things it does better. Balboa has a great program for learning basics and they are well known for the quality of their designs. Just be prepared to take lots and lots of time to learn. I've been doing it for years and I still learn new things


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can attend an ISS Show ISS Homepage the digitizing classes are good. Tom Moore/ Strawberrry Stitch offers classes Online Embroidery Training | Strawberry Stitch Co. .


----------

